
Show HN: WebTorrent CDN with graceful degradation - andreapaiola
https://github.com/andreapaiola/P2P-CDN
======
andreapaiola
Author here, example live here :)

[https://andreapaiola.name/P2P-CDN/examples/](https://andreapaiola.name/P2P-CDN/examples/)

------
bradknowles
Hmm. Doesn't seem to work on iOS.

~~~
andreapaiola
Yeah I have to investigate... Maybe because ES6... you can transpire with
Babel in case..

------
Toast_
Really cool.

~~~
andreapaiola
Thx <3

